# My horse oil paintings



## gordonbruceart (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are some examples of my latest horse paintings










Original equestrian oil paintings and portraits of horses by Gordon Bruce


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow they are really good! You've got talent!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice. I love the smoke trees in the first one, I did a painting very similar to that... but it was only the tree hehe


----------



## gordonbruceart (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## gordonbruceart (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

wow they are beautiful! you have so much talent and creativity. i love how some things look a bit abstract and/or mystical. wonderful! if you ever need pony inspiration i have a photogenic one in my barn... lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I REALLY like the second one.


----------



## gordonbruceart (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## kyna (Mar 19, 2009)

wow I really like the second one as well, those are amazing


----------



## gordonbruceart (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

That second one is so cute! i really like it


----------



## gordonbruceart (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

